# Big Poachers from SC



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Can someone fill us in if they hear the outcome of this? If I remember correctly these were the guys who were busted at Carrington. I hope they go down!



> Three South Carolina men face charges after a hunting trip to North Dakota last fall. Assistant U-S Attorney Cameron Hayden says Charles Bass Senior, Charles Bass Junior and Thomas Bracy had 195 ducks and 30 Canada geese in their possession when they were stopped by a game warden in October. The three are from Georgetown, South Carolina. Each of the three faces three counts of violating the federal migratory bird act. Each count carries a maximum penalty of six months in prison and a 15-thousand-dollar fine. The three also could lose their hunting privileges in North America while on probation. Video court appearances from South Carolina are scheduled before a federal magistrate in Bismarck on Friday, June 13.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I suppose that 18 months in jail and a $45,000 fine is big to some people, but it actually seems pretty light to me. I hope the magistrate in Bismarck does not reduce the penalty one day or one dollar!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It is BS that they are allowed to appear via video. They should have to appear in person to defend their actions. I bet it would be alot different with a bunch of hunters in the audience. Also they would have the travel costs associated with it as well. 
I am afraid they are going to get off light but I hope not.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

If I remember right, the initial investigation and aliby for this group was that they were hunting with a large group and were simply caught transporting the birds in their vehicle that their group had harvested. Not that I'm defending them, but I'm sure it's pretty common that the tagging rule is not followed if you have a guy with a pickup in the group and the other has an SUV, so you put all the birds in the back of the truck on the way back home.

I did the math and this group would have needed to include 17 people to be within the legal possession of 12 ducks for each guy. The chances of their group being this large is slim, but if they did have 8-10 guys I would punish them less severely than if it was truly a group of 3 yahoos.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Laws are laws!! if they were with a large group, then they would typically be travelling together. Toss the book ay them!! These types are the ones who give hunting a bad name. :evil: :******: :sniper:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree. They knew they were in the wrong. I did not hear about the transporting game for others alibi. Did they give all the names and addresses of the people they were transporting game for? 
They knowingly broke the law and I think they should get the max fine and punishment. 195 ducks for 3 guys is no accident.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So they plead not guilty eh? I wonder how long this will get drawn out???


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hopefully WHEN they get found guilty they will have to pay ALL the court costs for both sides. Hmmmmmmmmm maybe all ND duck hunters could file a civil suit against them :wink: 
Just makes me uke: that they don't have the balls to admit what they did and that it was wrong.
Throw the book at them I say.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

They pleaded not guilty  :lol: Obviously they have more money than brains. trial starts Aug 22 in Bismark. Burn'em at the stake I say. 195 ducks and 30 geese. All I know is that if they go through the trial process they should realy throw the book at them for wasting our time. Can you say "LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSERS"


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

August 22 for the trial in Bismarck?

This would be a good time to stage a little rally in front of the court house to support the enforcement of game and fish laws.

It wouldn't hurt to have a good number of people attend the trial also.

The sportsmen of North Dakota might get a little positive publicity to overshadow the negative publicity that will come from those loooooosers that shot 195 ducks.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I can see the rally signs and hear the chant already.

"Duck hunters, blow your calls and hang those poachers by their -----s."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be too good for them Perry!!!!!!


----------

